# And important message about "safetry"



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Cheers
Bob


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

from www. engrish . com I guess they shouldn't hire first year english students to be the author.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't know Karson, it makes perfect sense to me!

I have be be careful not to get injured all the time. It's bad enough to get injured some of the time.

Lee


----------

